# Edit: Midrange bream rod with K guides? Thanx ansel.



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Looking to replace the last Berkely Dropshot that I jambed in a door. :?

Since the last time I bought one, I have falling in love with Fuji K guides (using them on a heavier spin outfit). As usual dont want to spend a fortune, $150 to $200. Looking for 1kg-3kg rod with the K guides. Use is largely light SPs along with the usual small blades and hardbodies. Couldnt find anything in the Shimano range, elsewhere all I have found is Daiwa Spellbinder and Airtorque. What is the difference in these two? What else is around?

Cheers guys.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I think the Tairyo's have the tangle-free guides


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dru I'll help you spend your money! Have you had a look at the Majorcraft range.. Great value Japanese rods. I've been toying with the idea of getting one of their seabass rods sent over & got pretty reasonable prices. Shimreels and Plat sell them but quite a lead time say 6 weeks they told me. JDM in the US also had a 40% off sale recently... but didnt have the one I wanted. 
Look at http://www.majorcraft.co.jp/

I've never handled the Daiwa Spellbinder range but heard they were heavy rods and being discontinued..

Cheers David


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Dave, Marty and lazy.

But come on really. I said "bream rod", surely there should be 100s of thoughts on how to spend my money by now?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Dave73 said:


> Dru I'll help you spend your money! Have you had a look at the Majorcraft range.. Great value Japanese rods. I've been toying with the idea of getting one of their seabass rods sent over & got pretty reasonable prices. Shimreels and Plat sell them but quite a lead time say 6 weeks they told me. JDM in the US also had a 40% off sale recently... but didnt have the one I wanted.
> Look at http://www.majorcraft.co.jp/
> 
> I've never handled the Daiwa Spellbinder range but heard they were heavy rods and being discontinued..
> ...


David I have bought Japanese made rods (Graphiteleader & TENRYU) from both PLAT and this mob http://www.japanprofishing.com/ among other stuff. Its never taken more than a few days when they send via courier. Two piece rods are a lot cheaper on postage. The Japanese made rods are far superior to the crap we get from China.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Plat is about 40 mins from my missis house in Japan. I was quit disapointed with the stock they held in store. Most of the stuff on there website would be order in and its quite expensive compared to the bigger stores.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Unfortunately k-guides really narrow the field. There is also the diawa tournament master-s range. I think they may be a tackle world exclusive item. Shimano have dumped Fuji guides from most of their range ( that shits me massively )So no options there. 
Apart from rolling your own rod up. There are so few k-guide equipped rods in that price range. I have played with a 6'6" 1-3kg Spellbinder and thought it was a pretty sweet rod for the money and it's level of equipment. That would be my pick of what I've seen.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

dru said:


> Thanks Dave, Marty and lazy.
> 
> But come on really. I said "bream rod", surely there should be 100s of thoughts on how to spend my money by now?


Hmmm, yes tough audience Dru!! Maybe get on one of the bream forums where they will tell you to buy a quiver of custom Duff rods, Miller or Megabass (to go with your Skeeter!)

Shimreels quoted me $160 US for one of their Majorcraft Crostage Evolution seabass rods. Postage was about $50 for 2 - 3 rods.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm completely for a quiver of Duff, if we can do it for my budget of <$200. :shock:

So far though it looks Japanese or Daiwa. Daiwa sounds easier.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Why would anyone buy a rod to target bicatch?? :lol:


ssshhh. Brad you should know me well enough, I'm not really targetting bream, god help me. It's for bass, EP and frogs. Light SPs to be mroe specific. But I thought I might get some reasonable responses from the Bream purists. :twisted: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Dru I dont think this has k guids but could be a option. Its in your price range and in your region i think

http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=24603


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey mate I know its been mentioned before but have a look at the *tairyo* nanospeed rods. They have Fuji k guides and have a look at this website. http://www.allthingsfishing.com.au/inde ... 2-rod.html 
They have them usually for $150 plus delivery. But u want the second generation as the first gen doesn't have the Fuji k guides.

I havnt used one but have had a play in the shop yet to save some $$ to buy one so if u get one let us know how they go.

Cheers Munro.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Munro! Well done! Getting close here. I'm going to give it 24 hours for more advice, then I'm going to order this blind. Thanks buddy!


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mate more than happy to help where i can (which isn't always hell of a lot hahah) but glad it was what you where you after.

Cheers Munro


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Cheap bream rod with K guides = oxymoron


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Cheap bream rod with K guides = oxymoron


Not so sure. Three on the table here so far.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

dru said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Cheap bream rod with K guides = oxymoron
> ...


Depends on your definition of "cheap"

3 listed would be mid-range not cheap IMO


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Great, now editing title. In the mean time do you have something proactive?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

dru said:


> Great, now editing title. In the mean time do you have something proactive?


Hey Dru

you didn't have to do that
You might consider $150-200 cheap
I don't but that might just be me

Suggestions?
Why not look into a custom stick - either Gra or Nick Tozoff do great work and I'm sure can do you something exciting
I could as well (if only I was closer :? )
or even DIY - it's not that hard

advantages?

better product components
tailored to your specs
balanced to your reel
probably same price
built properly (on the spine, proper guide spacing up to and including perfromance guide spacing)
choice of blanks
then all the little stuff (colour of thread, fancy wraps, inlays, your name :lol:, winding checks and asstd componentry, rod bags etc)

if you went for a mudhole MHX you'd be ok for around 150
if you upgraded a bit for Loomis or similar you could do 200
there are some excellent japanese blanks that no-one is Oz has yet looked into from Matagi
I'm building a UL LRF rod with a solid fibreglass tip (note: NOT a quiver tip) from them at the ATM
see: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... pTB5QzY0iA
and http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... uiVqmZynQQ

some food for thought
if you're going to spend that amount, might as well get what you want - right?
why settle for something "neernuff"


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/190699379620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Cheap set of guides and all you need to do is decide on the rest for a custom rod. his last set sold for $79 US. There titanium too


----------

